# Honest opinions on AMDA?



## jackieofallgenres (Nov 26, 2013)

Hi, I'm waiting on Emerson, LMU, and SUNY Purchase for screenwriting-type majors (the titles vary by school.) I've recently applied to the acting program at AMDA (Yes, Iv'e heard the rumors) because I got that weird free "VIP" application that (a little suspiciously) has a separate website. Anyway, I'm from MA, so I can't audition until February. There's no guarantee I'd get in/want to go. However, it is a little unclear as to whether I'll get a letter before or after the audition. Also, I feel I've made a mistake with my application. I'm not an industry kid, but an industry legacy (think Orson Wells, Marilyn, Dick Van Dyke--John Alden people) but I chose to reuse an old essay about my struggles with autism instead of that. Also, the fact that my mother being Azorean & a little NA inclined me to check off Latino & NA in addition to white. This couple with my dark appearance, I feel, would make it less likely for them to notice my British side, where the industry relatives came from. I don't have a lot of experience yet, and I'm worried I'll be "sorted" as untalented if they don't know that bit of info. What should I do?


----------

